# Full Commercial Insurance for adding cash Rides



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I keep getting riders in my home town asking for Cash rides to Minneapolis (65 miles) ... I go to Minneapolis 2-3 times a week for Uber but only averaging 1 ride every 3rd trip .. So I'd like to at least test Cash Rides to MSP and suburbs .

Need to Move from Gap insurance to full coverage .. 

recommendation for Minnesota ..best Covers best rates ..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Make sure you don't need a black car service permit as well,


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Make sure you don't need a black car service permit as well,


I'm still not sure what I need for Mn ... for just basic transport service

I did find the limo stuff. ..(actually fairly reasonable )

*Licensing Details*
*Processing Time*
3 - 5 days.
*Duration*
Permanent, subject to maintenance of insurance filing and annual vehicle registration.
*Fees*
Filing fee - $150

Annual per-vehicle decal fee - $80

https://mn.gov/elicense/a-z/?id=108.../filterType//filterValue//page/1/sort//order/
*Matching licenses*
Return to filter list at Commercial Vehicles

*Commercial Driver's License (CDL)*
Minnesota Department of Public Safety (DPS)
*Commercial Driver's License (CDL) Hazardous Materials Endorsement*
Minnesota Department of Public Safety (DPS)
*Commercial Driver's License (CDL) School Bus Endorsement*
Minnesota Department of Public Safety (DPS)
*Exporting Minnow Dealer License*
Minnesota Department of Natural Resources (DNR)
*Limousine Service Permit*
Minnesota Department of Transportation (MnDOT)
*Minnow Dealer Vehicle -Exporting License*
Minnesota Department of Natural Resources (DNR)
*Minnow Dealer Vehicle License*
Minnesota Department of Natural Resources (DNR)
*Minnow Retailer Vehicle*
Minnesota Department of Natural Resources (DNR)
*Motor Carrier Direct Pay (MCDP)*
Minnesota Department of Revenue
*Moving Buildings Over Highways Permit When Over Legal Size(s) or Over Legal Weight*
Minnesota Department of Transportation (Mn/DOT)
*Oversized, Overweight Vehicles: Single Trip Permit, Job Permit, and Annual Permit*
Minnesota Department of Transportation (MnDOT)
*Passenger Carrier Registration (Intrastate)*
"Motor Carrier of Passengers" use vehicles designed to transport eight or more passengers, including the driver. The Minnesota Department of Transportation (MnDOT), Office of Freight and Commercial Vehicle Operations (OFCVO), administers the intrastate for-hire Motor Carrier of Passengers registration program in Minnesota.
*Pilot / Escort Driver Certification*
Minnesota Department of Public Safety (DPS)
*Special Transportation Services (STS) Certificate*
According to Minnesota Department of Transportation (MnDOT) regulations, Special Transportation Service (STS) is a transportation service provided to the elderly or disabled by an entity who receives financial assistance or grants from either the State of Minnesota or the federal government, or both.
*Unified Carrier Registration (UCR) Agreement*
A Unified Carrier Registration Agreement (UCR) must be on file for all individuals or companies (private and for-hire) who use commercial motor vehicles to provide commerce across state lines and/or internationally. Minnesota Department of Transportation (MnDOT)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Check state and county laws well. In some states you need a permit for every county that you pick people up in. Possibly in some cities as well. Check airport requirements they may vary as well.


----------

